# Semi Auto Question



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

So I bought a Bersa 380 CC last month from Impact Guns, I took it out shooting in Idaho last week and it was freezing cold. When I would pulled my slide back hard and drop it fast (like your supposed to) about half the time my shell would jam. Thought maybe it was the cold.

The last few weeks I have just been practiceing putting a shell in the chamber by pulling my lide back hard and fast and letting it drop and even bought a box of Hornady 90 grain hollow point XTP rounds and about 1 out of 3 times the shell is jamming still.

I called Impact guns and they are going to have a gun tech call me today but they said sometimes the first 200 rounds can be a little sticky, tap your clip to make sure the bullets fall into place and make sure it is locked into the butt of your gun. If still having problems call Bersa (they have a great waranty in the event it is the gun).

What say ye?

Thanks


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Jamming definitely raises an eyebrow. I've had a gun once that had some kind of grease on it from the factory that would gel up when cold. I degreased it using a standard solvent and then lubricated it with my usual gun oil and it solved the problem.

Some guns, like the Kahr semi autos, are kind of famous for needing a break in period. They are popular for CC and among law enforcement for off-duty carry, and everyone I've talked to that owns one says they seem to have a 200-300 round break in need. After that they work extremely well.

It could be a sign of a bad part or cheap design too. The bad thing about having to send a handgun back to the factory for warranty work is that you are typically required to ship a firearm next-day air. So, add about $40 to the cost of the gun if you have to. That is one of the gotchas with handgun warranties. Yeah the manufacturer will tinker with it if you send it back to them, but if you need to do that 2, 3, 4 times at some point it gets pricey.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply

I have not heard back from the gun tech but I will go home tonight and clean the gun with solvent and then lube it to see if the factory goop was the problem. 

I did a lot of research on this little gun before buying it on other gun forums and only got very possitive feed back with never any mention of bullets getting jammed. I hope I don't have to mail it back.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Bersa Thunder .380, never jammed on me with over 250 rounds fired. I would try to clean it well first if that doesn't fix it, send it in. I dropped mine and broke the back sight, called Colorado Gunworks in Colorado Springs (Warranty center). It was repaired and returned in 6 days from start to finish. You could disassemble the gun and ship the parts seperate as machine parts.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Good advice to clean it up very well and then oil it. I have bought 3 and none have had problems after cleaning the factory grease and oiling them up good and shooting FMJ for the first 200 rounds. Using hard ball (Full metal jacket) will work best until it gets broken in. Hollow points tend to jam much more often than the FMJ.

If it does jam after that, time to send it back to Bersa and let them fix it.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont know if this will help with autos but I had a bolt action rifle that would have a hard time cycling shells threw. The soft point would snag the rough ramp that leads to the chamber. So I grabbed my dremmel polished the ramp to a high shine. It never had a problem again, from then on I have done that to all my guns if they needed it or not. Good luck, let us know how it turns out. Im thinking of getting a berssa too.


----------



## gamechaser (Mar 16, 2008)

One thing you may want to look at is the clip. My bersa 380 cc is jamming on occasion(puts the bullet too high to chamber) and I was told the spacing on top of the clip may be too wide. I believe this can be fixed easily but I haven't worked on mine yet. Something to consider.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I took the gun apart, washed it in solvent and then lubricated the whole thing and tried running FMJ bullets and it still jams about every other time. From a lot of people I have talked to this is not typical of this gun so I will be dropping it in the mail today to get fixed or replaced. Thanks for all the posts, I will let you know how it turns out for any who may have thinging of buying this gun and now have concerns. Hopefully it is just this particular gun and the repair or replacement will solve the problem.

10,000


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing personal, but if that pistol is the one I am thinking of, its pretty much a copy of the similar Sig. Sometimes price does matter and you DO get what you pay for. I know, I have a Taurus copy of a 92 and have had a few issues with it.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Icatchem,

I totaly agree you that you get what you pay for, however I did a lot of research on this gun and I don't think this problem is typical. Also I don't think you are thinking of the right gun, the Bersa 380. is a replica of the Walther PPK.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

this is the Sig I was thinking about http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCa ... oductid=68


----------

